# GAU: PH 11,x - Zement (Estrich) beim Mauerbau im Teich verwendet.



## JoachimT (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Schwimmteich bauen lassen. Dabei wurde im Schwimmbereich jede Menge Zementmörtel (Estrich? - ich weiß nicht genau was das war, sah ziemlich trocken aus) verwendet um das Mauerwerk zu hinterfüllen.

Soweit ja alles gut und schön, aber nach dem füllen hatte ich einen PH Wert von 11,7, das Wasser schmeckte sogar nach Lauge.
Ich hab jetzt in meiner Verzweiflung einen kompletten Wasserwechsel durchgeführt, aber es hat nicht viel gebracht - PH Wert ist jetzt 11,0.
Kennt sich jemand da ein wenig aus, ich bin ratlos und komplette Wasserwechsel sind bei rund 41.000 Liter nicht so einfach machbar.

(Falls es intressiert, wer Bilder sehen will unter www.profilbilder.de/1 -> unten in der Bilderleiste ganz nach rechts scrollen).


----------



## jojo1975 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: GAU: PH 11,x - Zement (Estrich) beim Mauerbau im Teich verwendet.*

Hallo Joachim,

Bist Du dir mit dem PH-Wert sicher, Ph 11,7 entspricht ja fast Bleichmittel. Da würde ich die Kinder aber nicht drin baden lassen... Womit hast Du denn getestet? 

Wie hoch sind den Karbonat- und Gesamthärte? Hab mal gelesen dass man in einem neuen Betonteich zweimal einen kompletten Wasserwechsel machen sollte vor der definitiven Benutzung. Ich würde jetzt auf jeden Fall das Wasser ein paar Wochen drin lassen damit sich Zementreste usw. noch lösen können, d.h. ich glaube Du wirst wahrscheinlich um einen weiteren Wasserwechsel nicht herum kommen...  

Ach ja, wollte aber noch sagen dass ich deine Anlage traumhaft finde, sehr schön 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: GAU: PH 11,x - Zement (Estrich) beim Mauerbau im Teich verwendet.*

Hallo Joachim,
erst mal willkommen bei den "Teichverrückten"!  
Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an - klasse Projekt und Ausführung!   
Der erste pH und der zweite nach dem Wasserwechsel sind durchaus glaubhaft, aber genau deshalb hätte ich ein paar Fragen: Wie lange hat der Mörtel der Ausmauerung ausgehärtet? Ausgehärteter Mörtel gibt kaum Alkalität an das Wasser ab. Der pH heißt nichts Gutes. Wenn sich in Deinem Wasser Kalk aus dem Mörtel gelöst hat, kann er nicht mehr seine Funktion ausüben: Sand und Steine fest verbinden. In diesem Fall: Wasser raus, und Mörtel abbinden lassen (min. 2 Wochen, Experten: bitte helft!).
Härte (GH, KH) messen ist hier überflüssig, schnelles Handeln besser. Bitte schreib' mal mehr über die Bauphase.


----------



## karsten. (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: GAU: PH 11,x - Zement (Estrich) beim Mauerbau im Teich verwendet.*

Hallo

das ist eine ganz schwierige Geschichte !


manche scheinen den Umgang mit Zement an ihren Teichen im Griff zu haben
schaut Euch nur Thias seinen Teich an ! 

ich persönlich kenne aus eigener Ansicht niemanden !...........
aber 
etliche die schon viele Jahre Fadenalgen auf Ihrem Unterwasserbeton kultivieren   ....

Beton (mal ganz allgemein) muss abgelaugt oder versiegelt werden
sonst gibt er lange Zeit Kalk und Phosphate ab.
Einige veredelte Mischungen mal ausgenommen.

ich habe schon von mehrmaligen Wässern und aushärten an der Luft
von ablaugen mit Essig oder Salzsäure
und allen möglichen Beschichtungen gehört
aber das muss für Deine Situation entwickelt werden  

keiner kennt die Qualität Deines Mörtels wirklich  


Wasserwechsel und Absäuern erscheint mir der gangbarste Weg 

s.a. Seite 144 http://aspdin.wifa.uni-leipzig.de/institut/lacer/lacer05/l05_17.pdf
schöne Woche


----------



## JoachimT (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: GAU: PH 11,x - Zement (Estrich) beim Mauerbau im Teich verwendet.*

Danke für die Antworten,

@all
Was die da verwendet haben war irgendwie fast trocken. und härtet dann mit Wasserkontakt aus - ich muss anmerken die Firma hat keine Ahnung von solchen Teichen. Geplant war eigentlich nur Teich und dann kam die Idee auf, einen "Plantschbereich" mit Trockenmauern zu machen. Doch der den gemacht hat hat gesagt er mauert das mit diesem Mörtel (ich glaube er sagte Trockenestrich).

@jojo1975
Gemessen mit einem PH Meter, der PH Wert stimmt das Wasser schmeckt ja sogar wie Lauge (Seife) und die Haut wird angegriffen - sprich trocknet aus.
Gegenmessung mit Leitungswasser ergab 7,x.
Die anderen Werte werde ich heute mal messen und durchgeben.

@Rkurzhals
Aushärten war eigentlich kaum. Nachdem die fertig waren ging es quasi los.
Sagen wir ne Woche.

Bin im Moment ziemlich ratlos. Ich hab mir schon überlegt mal so ein PH Minus Zeug aus dem Schwimmbadbereich rein zu tun, das ganze ein zwei Tage stehen lassen und dann abzupumpen. 
So nachdem Motto, dass ganze kann miteinander reagieren und dann wieder Frischwasser.

Momentan ist der PH Wert 10,97.


----------



## Martin a. B. (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: GAU: PH 11,x - Zement (Estrich) beim Mauerbau im Teich verwendet.*

Hallo Joachim

1. Tolles Projekt   

2. Mir scheint, du hast Kalksteine zum Mauern verwendet. Das erhöht auch den pH - Wert. Nicht nur der Mörtel/ Zement.

3. Würde auch erstmal abwarten.

Meine, Thias oder auch andere haben absichtlich Kalksteine verwendet um den pH - Wert zu erhöhen für eine bessere Wasserqualität!?

gruß

Martin

btw: (offtopic) Wie habt ihr eigentlich die Fußpfette; über der Terrasse später abgefangen? ? ?


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: GAU: PH 11,x - Zement (Estrich) beim Mauerbau im Teich verwendet.*

Hallo Joachim, 
zum allgemeinen Aushärten von Beton gibt es ein par Faustregeln: im cm-Bereich nach ein paar Tagen, 10 cm nach 2-4 Wochen, 24 cm nach 3 Monaten (je nach Qualität). Bei Fugenmörtel geht das per se nicht viel schneller. Wenn allerdings beim Aushärten das Wetter sehr trocken ist und zuviel Wasser verdunstet, stoppt der gewünschte oops ) Aushärtungsprozeß und startet erst wieder, wenn ausreichend Wasser da ist (aus diesem Grund wird nur bei moderaten Temperaturen gefugt und verputzt, nie bei Frost und im Sommer!). Jetzt ist meiner Meinung nach das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen. :evil Also Wasser 'raus, und bei dem Wetter die Wände feucht halten.  Auch wenn der Mörtel nach meiner groben Schätzung (Reduktion des Zementgehalts um ca. die Hälfte) in Richtung Zementmörtel zu Innenraummörtel gegangen ist, würde ich die Fugen noch nicht erneut auskratzen.
Wie komme ich auf die deprimierende Schätzung? Wasser von pH 12 (das ist Dein Teichvolumen mit pH 11,7 + 11,0 auf ein einfaches Volumen reduziert - fragen wenn unklar) enthält min. 6 kg Calciumhydroxid/m³ Wasser, das sind etwa 10 kg Zement, oder ~80 kg Zementmörtel 100%ig "dezementiert". In meinen Augen ein erheblicher Abbau an Binder, der nicht ganz folgenlos sein wird. Thias hat Trasszement  verwendet, der dieses Auslaugeverhalten nicht hat, und zudem die angemauerten Steine nicht angreift (-> Alkalikorrosion als Stichwort). Da ich nicht annehme, dass Du bei Deinem Projekt in der Leistungsbeschreibung wasserfesten Mörtel in einer passenden Beschreibung vereinbart hast, läßt sich auch hieraus keine Minderung/Nachbesserung ableiten. Tut mir leid ...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: GAU: PH 11,x - Zement (Estrich) beim Mauerbau im Teich verwendet.*

Schade,.. das Joachim nicht weiter geschrieben hat,..

hätte mich mal interessiert wie die Sache ausgegangen ist,..
auf seiner Homepage sind ja aktuelle super Bilder vom Teich  !
sieht echt klasse aus...

bin nur wieder auf dieses Thema gekommen, weil nebenan die alte Frage, Zement im Teich aufgetaucht ist,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## JoachimT (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: GAU: PH 11,x - Zement (Estrich) beim Mauerbau im Teich verwendet.*

Hallo Alex,

nun ja - ich hab folgendes gemacht:
- jede Menge Schwefelsäure rein gekippt (täglich) und langsam wurde es immer weniger (ist ja klar).
- zusätzlich mein Hausdach angeschlossen (Regenwassser) um das ganze jetzt über die Regenzeit ausgiebig zu spülen.
Ansonsten wenn es intressiert -> auf www.profilbilder.de/1 sind aktuelle Bilder (einfach an der Seite runter scrollen) inkl. Nachtaufnahmen.
Die Beleuchtung ist noch nicht 100% fertig, aber so im wesentlichen vielleicht für den ein oder anderen intressant - ich beleuchte alles komplett über LED. Die dargestellte Beleuchtung liegt im gesamten unter 150 Watt.


----------



## Andreas P. (20. Nov. 2008)

*AW: GAU: PH 11,x - Zement (Estrich) beim Mauerbau im Teich verwendet.*

   Saubere Baustelle, Respekt!


----------

